# Conchfish 18 first water test



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

It has been awhile since i've participated in the forum, however, i have been
watching the forum for quite some time, just thought I would share a few pictures of my completed project.
It is a slightly modified 18' Conchfish. I still have some add ons to install. Took it out for a test last week, it handles just fine. I need to do more testing in the near future, weather permitting, and i will post more videos. Let me know what your thoughts are regarding "add on options".


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks very nice! Congrats!


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

this is tits
awesome job


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice man, I wouldn’t add too much till you fish her. Any numbers with the 70hp?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice. I need to finish my 18 Concfish !!!


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice job. What beautiful skiff! 👍👍👍


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Very nice man, I wouldn’t add too much till you fish her. Any numbers with the 70hp?


My money says it scoots along pretty good.


----------



## will98 (Dec 18, 2021)

Super clean! That's a work of art, congrats


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks really nice!! Is that an optical illusion with the shadows, or do I see a small bump out under the gunners by rod holders?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

We’ll done!! K.I.S.S.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful! What did you change from the plans? Looks like it might be a slightly wider beam?

I don't know what add-ons you're curious about, but all I have on mine is nav lights (all wired to one switch), bilge pump, and tabs, and I love it. If I had a center console I'd probably do a GPS, but I just use my phone and/or a handheld on the occasions that I need one.

I'd love to check that thing out one day. Where in FL are you located?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Beauty


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Well done


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

great stance in the water with the 70 and no sponsons

Does she have trim tabs?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Outstanding job! Very happy for you.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

That's beautiful. You crushed it!


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Very nice man, I wouldn’t add too much till you fish her. Any numbers with the 70hp?


No numbers as of yet, just breaking in the motor. After break in, I will install the correct prop, and then we will see what happens!


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

bryson said:


> Beautiful! What did you change from the plans? Looks like it might be a slightly wider beam?
> 
> I don't know what add-ons you're curious about, but all I have on mine is nav lights (all wired to one switch), bilge pump, and tabs, and I love it. If I had a center console I'd probably do a GPS, but I just use my phone and/or a handheld on the occasions that I need one.
> 
> I'd love to check that thing out one day. Where in FL are you located?


Thanks for your response, you have a good eye for detail. I increased the height of the upper spray rail to give it a slight increase on the freeboard. Which in turn, also increases the Beam width slightly. As for options, I was thinking Compass, Marine Radio, console mounted Nav lights and GPS. No trolling motor or power pole for this boat.


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

TidewateR said:


> great stance in the water with the 70 and no sponsons
> 
> Does she have trim tabs?


Yes on the trim tabs, Lenco 9x12. I have not needed or used them yet. But should be very responsive. Thanks


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Boy, it is floating so level with that 70. You have given me hope that I will be fine with my 60 and jack plate.

You didn't happen to weigh your hull before your rigged it?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Bobber21 said:


> Thanks for your response, you have a good eye for detail. I increased the height of the upper spray rail to give it a slight increase on the freeboard. Which in turn, also increases the Beam width slightly. As for options, I was thinking Compass, Marine Radio, console mounted Nav lights and GPS. No trolling motor or power pole for this boat.


Have you already found your nav lights? This will be similar to my rigging with two bilge pumps


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Boy, it is floating so level with that 70. You have given me hope that I will be fine with my 60 and jack plate.
> 
> You didn't happen to weigh your hull before your rigged it?


 Unfortunately no, i did not weigh just the hull, but a friend of mine, has a Beam Scale that I can use in the future. Hopefully after the storms this weekend, I will be doing some polling with it, and can compare it to some other skiffs that I have experience with. i.e. Maverick boats etc. But from what i can tell so far, it is Light.


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> Have you already found your nav lights? This will be similar to my rigging with two bilge pumps


Have been looking at side mount LED for the Console. There are so many out there, i haven't made up my mind. If anyone has experience with the LED side mount lights, please let me know, what kind / brand you have and what your Pros and Cons are about the LED's. Thanks


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have these over 15 years now, only changed one bulb so far.



















Side Mount Navigation Lights | West Marine


Check out our Side Mount Navigation Lights and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Interesting that you suggested Perko, I was at West Marine this morning and that is one of my choices. I've never used this brand, good to hear that they do last. I will give it further thought. thanks


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Well done! Congrats.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Any build pics?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fantastic job. You should be proud.


----------



## Tarponhead (Mar 18, 2018)

Definately want to hear about your opinion after using it a bit. I have been thinking of making one. Thx


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Decided to order Nav lights from Attwood they are small in size LED and come with a 5 year warranty . They are made in china like most everything. Installed a set of grab bars both sides of the console. Next week may be installing Sea Deck
reel pads under gunnels.


R


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@Bobber21 it looks awesome. Will you post some build pics so people can see how it was done?


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> @Bobber21 it looks awesome. Will you post some build pics so people can see how it was done?


Yes I can post build pictures let me put some together and I will get them out


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Posting a few build pictures as requested.They should be self explanatory. If you have any questions please ask.
Started with adding 1inch to the base line of all frame sections to increase the freeboard height and planked the mold 
with large foam pieces first then strip planked the rest .


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Did you have any experience with fiberglass before starting this?


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes, I have been building for a few years .Couple of skiffs and some small sailing dinghies kayaks using epoxy and foam , stitch and glue, strip planking methods .


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

@Bobber21 how did you do you deck hatches?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks great. Really impressed with how it sits with the 70hp without adding to the waterline beam. Would love to see more shots if you have them, including rigging and stuff.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What was your general layup? And how many gallons of resin did you use? We can extrapolate and get close to the weight with knowing how much resin was used used.


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

ElLobo said:


> @Bobber21 how did you do you deck hatches?


After the deck is pulled from the one off mold, I remove the gutter from the mold deck . The lay out lines are the hatch opening size. I redraw inside the lines for the hatch gap 1/8 to 3/16 inch, frame it up so the lines are on the inside. Radius the corners with clay, apply wax and do your layup with core. The picture shows the gutter with layout lines. There is a lot of detailed info on some of the other builds on this forum you should be able to find what your looking for


----------



## Adamfishes (7 mo ago)

That thing is awesome !


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

What are your console dimensions if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

kamakuras said:


> What are your console dimensions if you don't mind sharing?


Console came out close to drawing size made. I used 3/4 inch foam all around


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

A few pictures of one off deck mold and test fit


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful! Would love to see more.


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Fitting hatch covers , glassing in the splash well. The floor has holes drilled and 4 pound foam poured and forced into 
each center cavity this picture show the hole cutouts that
have been reinstalled. Deck has been painted with Awl Grip and taped ready for non skid


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Fantastic! Wish I had your talent and some spare time to build something like this. Keep posting!


----------



## Tod Hagan (May 12, 2020)

You do amazing work! Is there any concern with the expanding foam having enough pressure to crack or cause the deck to bend?
Recognized the background in your first pictures, Ballard Park. I'm in Melbourne also and plan to start a CF in Nov, can I hire you as a consultant, lol.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I love it! Keep the pictures coming, these are great.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

How does the skiff track in turns with the smooth, flat bottom and no fins or lifting strakes? Does it slide?


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tod Hagan said:


> You do amazing work! Is there any concern with the expanding foam having enough pressure to crack or cause the deck to bend?
> Recognized the background in your first pictures, Ballard Park. I'm in Melbourne also and plan to start a CF in Nov, can I hire you as a consultant, lol.


I use a hole saw to cut 2 holes one to pore the foam in, the other hole will be to relive the pressure at the end of the area to be filled. Block the pore hole after filling and the foam will expand into the rest of the area and out the relief hole, pressure is kept very low. Good luck on your build , feel free to contact me with questions.


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> How does the skiff track in turns with the smooth, flat bottom and no fins or lifting strakes? Does it slide?


So far I have done sweeping turns at 4200 rpm, no sharp turns yet, thats in the near future, 2 hours on the motor . No sliding has been noticed . The boat seems to bank nicely in the turns that I have done.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Bobber21 said:


> So far I have done sweeping turns at 4200 rpm, no sharp turns yet, thats in the near future, 2 hours on the motor . No sliding has been noticed . The boat seems to bank nicely in the turns that I have done.


Sounds good! My skiff's hull is similar to yours but has a little more curve to it at the stern (2 degree with a wide pad on the keel). Sweeping turns at higher speeds were fine. Sharp banked turns at lower speeds were a blast. I added some fins (surfboard-like) to just the outside edges of my trim tabs, for those occasional sharp turns at higher speeds with a light load. I can carve tight turns at any speed with total confidence now. Very fun to drive! I made the fins and backing plates with 1/8" thick 304 stainless and 1/4" 316 stainless machine screws. The added bonus was the fins create more lift and stability when tabs are deployed.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That’s a good idea on the trim tabs, might have to steal that one haha


----------



## doublehauler (Apr 21, 2012)

Bobber21 said:


> It has been awhile since i've participated in the forum, however, i have been
> watching the forum for quite some time, just thought I would share a few pictures of my completed project.
> It is a slightly modified 18' Conchfish. I still have some add ons to install. Took it out for a test last week, it handles just fine. I need to do more testing in the near future, weather permitting, and i will post more videos. Let me know what your thoughts are regarding "add on options".
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Chris designs some great looking skiffs that really work for there intended design


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

SkiffaDeeDooDah fins on trim tabs ,I will definitely give the idea further thought, looks like a easy solution. Thanks


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

A few pictures , deck is painted with awl grip, non skid applied, after dried sweep off excess .
I then apply 2 coats of awlgrip as a sealer . Fabricated platform and console door. Now rigging to complete.


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your interest in my project and the positive feedback. Now comes the hardest decision, in the near future I have to decide on which Skiff I will keep and which one will need to go to a new home! If any further questions, I will be happy to answer. I plan on following and contributing to this forum. Time to go fishing!









Photo curtesy Frank Catino


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Which other skiff are u choosing between to keep ? This is a beautiful build!! I’m in Melbourne would love to see it in person sometime!


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Which other skiff are u choosing between to keep ? This is a beautiful build!! I’m in Melbourne would love to see it in person sometime!


My wife says one boat in one boat out. Here is the other skiff . If you want to check out the conch fish I can give you my number


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice i sent you a PM


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Just an update on GPS numbers. Installed a Power tech 4 blade stern lifting prop. At 6000 RPM boat speed is at 38 bouncing to 39 mph, no trim on the motor .Two people 9 gallons of gas with fishing gear . Talking with the prop gods in morning may change pitch or go to 3 blade stern lifting prop


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

What brand is the other boat?


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice work. Looks great.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice that’s clipping right along


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Northfl89 said:


> What brand is the other boat?





Northfl89 said:


> What brand is the other boat?





Northfl89 said:


> What brand is the other boat?





Northfl89 said:


> What brand is the other boat?





Northfl89 said:


> What brand is the other boat?


I came up with the hull design using Free Ship drawing software incorporating some of Morjohn ideas. It has a 6 degree dead rise and hard chine with a soft bow lines and large spray rails to keep you dry















.


----------



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

Beauty of a boat! Congrats!!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Bobber21 said:


> I came up with the hull design using Free Ship drawing software incorporating some of Morjohn ideas. It has a 6 degree dead rise and hard chine with a soft bow lines and large spray rails to keep you dry
> View attachment 209295
> View attachment 209296
> 
> .


Funny, I've been talking recently about doing an extremely similar build (not another for myself, trying to convince @Lmhanagr). Basically what you just described, except probably a side console and maybe not quite as large overall. What's the beam and length on that one?


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

What an awesome job you did with this, where did you find the 70? Did you order new or find a shop that had one in stock?


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

bryson said:


> Funny, I've been talking recently about doing an extremely similar build (not another for myself, trying to convince @Lmhanagr). Basically what you just described, except probably a side console and maybe not quite as large overall. What's the beam and length on that one?


The beam before rub rail is 76 inch the transom width across the bottom is 59 inch overall length is 18'. The overall of my design is only 2.5 inches wider than the Conch Fish and 1 inch longer. Both boats with a 70 yamaha, run with the same pitch prop at 6000 rpm


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Kamtam said:


> What an awesome job you did with this, where did you find the 70? Did you order new or find a shop that had one in stock?


I ordered both new from a local dealer at start of each build , Pricing now is crazy , dealer won't quote a delivery time now due to the backlog on shipping . Open to suggestions on new motors for future projects if anyone has a idea


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bobber21 said:


> Decided to order Nav lights from Attwood they are small in size LED and come with a 5 year warranty . They are made in china like most everything. Installed a set of grab bars both sides of the console. Next week may be installing Sea Deck
> reel pads under gunnels.
> 
> 
> ...


You will like those nav lights, I had the slightly older version on my maverick and will be going with something similar on my new boat.


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

texasag07 said:


> You will like those nav lights, I had the slightly older version on my maverick and will be going with something similar on my new boat.


Yep! I just installed them and tested , they are really bright . They are easy to mount and look go ,so I'm ordering a second set for the other skiff. New boat good for you, what kind is it?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Bobber21 said:


> A few pictures , deck is painted with awl grip, non skid applied, after dried sweep off excess .
> I then apply 2 coats of awlgrip as a sealer . Fabricated platform and console door. Now rigging to complete.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you spray or roll?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Bobber21 said:


> My wife says one boat in one boat out. Here is the other skiff . If you want to check out the conch fish I can give you my number
> View attachment 208047
> View attachment 208048


Would you mind sharing how much you have in materials for everything and possibly labor hours if you’ve kept track


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Bobber21 said:


> My wife says one boat in one boat out. Here is the other skiff . If you want to check out the conch fish I can give you my number
> View attachment 208047
> View attachment 208048


Would you mind sharing how much you have in materials for everything and possibly labor hours if you’ve kept track


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

SC on the FLY said:


> Did you spray or roll?


I mainly roll and tip , it takes a lot longer to do but not as messy as spraying. The results are almost as good as spray if you take your time .


----------



## Bradtothebones (9 mo ago)

These builds are awesome, very skilled man 🔥👏🏻


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

SC on the FLY said:


> Would you mind sharing how much you have in materials for everything and possibly labor hours if you’ve kept track


Unfortunately did not keep track of time. Materials where purchased all at one time for two projects and where not broken down per boat . The cost of the same materials have increased enormously . The foam is almost 100.00 more per sheet , fiberglass is 2 bucks more a yard , a 70 yamaha is almost 1000.00 over what i was paying not to mention the wait for a tailer to be built. Sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

Very nice.


----------

